# at fault accident



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Two years ago I was in an accident while driving Uber passenger around. Everyone walked away from the accident and there was $2500 worth of damage to my car and the other car looked just as bad. Of course the people in the other car later claimed injuries. This is the first accident I have ever had that may have been my fault and was not issued a ticket. I am 56 years old. It has taken 2 years for me to finally get served these civil papers. I wasn't permanently deactivate and have probably completed 4000 rides since the accident. Since I was just served papers could that change anything? Could I be deactivated now?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why has it been 2 years and uber hasnt paid for liability coverage. Did you tell uber about the accident?


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Why has it been 2 years and uber hasnt paid for liability coverage. Did you tell uber about the accident?


Yes I contacted Uber minutes after the accident. It looks like the other people waited until the end of the 2 year statute to file their case . My car was fixed a week after the accident.


----------

